# 8TH ANNUAL Alameda Bike Show



## island schwinn (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## island schwinn (Sep 21, 2018)

Up


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2018)

Who's all going??? Had a great time last year. See you there!


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 8, 2018)

This Saturday.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2018)

We'll be rollin' Colsons this year. What's everyone else bringing out?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2018)

Pics from last year's show. If you're in Cali, do yourself a favor & come on up! Great car show, food, brewery a couple blocks away, safe place to show off your bikes & a fun ride across Alameda Island for more beers!

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/alameda-park-street-bike-show.110467/page-3


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 12, 2018)

Refreshments are ready.looking forward to a beautiful day in the Bay Area.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dusted off the 37 Equipped Motor-Bike and the "Cali Cartel" ladies RMS for this special event. Already up-and-at'em this morning and should be on the road soon. Planning to stop in San Carlos at my favorite brewery Devil's Canyon for dinner and a few tasty brews. See you mañana...


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hanging in San Carlos training for tomorrow. See you then!


----------



## ballooney (Oct 12, 2018)

Is there a ride happening too?  If so, what time?


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 12, 2018)

Ride is after the show.4 ish or so.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## island schwinn (Oct 14, 2018)

Still recovering from the festivities. Hope others post up some pics.I didnt take many.thanks to Gene and George from Alameda Bicycle and all the Cabers that showed up to support the show.the after ride was awesome too.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 14, 2018)

Me and Lola.
@slick and Mary.
@fordmike65 and Luisa.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 14, 2018)

Looks like it was a beautiful day for the event.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks again Brian and Slick! We all had a great time at the show and the ride around Alameda afterwards. See you guys next year!


----------

